
Show HN: 30+ hours of curated interviews and podcasts - GuillaumeBrdet
http://fs4s.net
======
sempron64
Excellent idea.

I find the choice of a dedicated site as opposed to a vanilla youtube playlist
interesting. The site definitely makes the experience of watching these more
focused.

I expect there's some tradeoff with regards to discoverability and value that
is inherent to large content platforms.

If YouTube provided capabilities for page/playlist styling, options to disable
comments, and had a minimum of automated suggestions, would you still have
created a separate page?

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Hello, thank you for your feedback it is very much appreciated! The website
layout was actually generated by the Rivyt platform. It was very easy to use
and I really liked this specific theme for this idea as it shows all the
details needed (from views, to release date and even even has the auto play
feature). I would say another big benefit is the platform really wasn't that
expensive so it made it really worth it!

------
GuillaumeBrdet
It has been fixed, I actually added a few more videos! Feel free to submit
your suggestions: [https://twitter.com/fs4s_net](https://twitter.com/fs4s_net)

------
overint
The link seems to redirect to [https://rivyt.com/](https://rivyt.com/) for me?

~~~
GuillaumeBrdet
Thank you so much for the heads up. It seems like the site has been hacked
somehow. All of the videos have been removed and the data has been changed. I
am sorry, I am trying to get it fixed!

